# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Υaesu FT-1900 E

## jdm

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ο εν λόγο πομποδέκτης πήρε υγρασία στην πρόσοψη και 
η cpu παρέδωσε πνεύμα. Η αντικατάσταση της δύσκολη υπόθεση και μάλλον πάει για αλλαγή όλη η πλακέτα της πρόσοψης [περιγραφή ανταλλακτικού από το service manual: cntl unit part number cs2033409-10-11-12-15 για τις διάφορες εκδόσεις]. Το κόστος άγνωστο, καμιά ιδέα που μπόρει να βρεθεί;

----------


## leosedf

www.yaesu.com και ρώτα τους, δίνουν εξαρτήματα νομίζω, εγώ για ένα VX-8 είχα βρει.

----------


## jdm

Ευχαριστώ  Κωνσταντίνε έχω στείλει μήνυμα και περιμένω απάντηση

----------

